# المدخل إلى علم النقد النصى



## Fadie (20 أغسطس 2008)

*المدخل إلى علم النقد النصى*
​ 
*المدخل إلى علم النقد النصى , الكتاب الأول من نوعه باللغة العربية فى شرح أساسيات و قواعد علم النقد النصى للعهد الجديد , يقع فى نحو 700 صفحة , و كُتب على مدار أكثر من عام و نصف. شرح تاريخ نص العهد الجديد عبر العصور , و المراحل التى تعرض لها منذ كِتابته حتى عام 2008. يتضمن الكتاب شرح المشكلة النصية و الخلاف بين النص النقدى و النص المُستلم. كما يتضمن هذا الكتاب , الرد الكامل على كل شبهات المخطوطات الموجودة بكتاب "تحريف مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس" , و كل الشبهات ذات القيمة الموجودة على الشبكة. بجانب الرد الكامل على شبهات بارت إيرمان الشهيرة , و تحدياته لعصمة نص العهد الجديد. كتبه فادى اليكساندر...*


*لتحميل الكتاب إضغط هنا*



*النقد النصى للوحى الإسلامى*
​*بحث بعنوان "النقد النصى للوحى الإسلامى" , يتناول بالتحليل العلمى النقد النصى لوسائط الوحى الإسلامى: القرآن - الحديث. و هو الجزء الثانى المُكمل للجزء الأول , و يُناقش توظيف النقد النصى لوسائط الوحى فى الإسلام. مفهوم الوحى فى الإسلام , القراءات القرآنية تحت المجهر , وحى الحديث بين مُصحح و مُضعف , و مسائل أخرى كثيرة يتناولها البحث بشكل علمى تحليلى. كتبه فانسى هانى...*


*لتحميل الكتاب إضغط هنا*



*مع تحياتنا الحارة لأحبائنا المسلمين...*



*Fadie & Fancyhoney*


*Www.Servant4Jesus.Co.Nr *​


----------



## ava bishoy son (20 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا اخى فادى على الكتب 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (20 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود رائع استاذنا الحبيب 
وهو بحق هدية رائعه لاحبائنا المسلمين
خطوة جديدة نحو علوم غير منتشرة باللغه العربية

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك و يتحدث دائما بلسانك


----------



## صوت الرب (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: المدخل إلى علم النقد النصى*

مجهود فخم و رائع ...
الرب يباركك و يستخدمك للدفاع عن كلمته المقدسة
جاري القراءة بتمعن ...
جاري التحميل فورا ...


----------



## Eva Maria (20 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا عمل مدهش  ورائع 
ليبارك الرب مجهودك 

جاري التحميل


----------



## Mor Antonios (21 أغسطس 2008)

*كتب رائعة جدا،*
* شكرا لك اخي فادي :16_14_21:*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أغسطس 2008)

مش معقول يا فادي 

ربنا يباركك ، ويبارك حياتك ، ويجعل لك ثمرا لهذا المشروع الجبار 

ده مشروع بركة كبيرة جدا .

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Fadie (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: المدخل إلى علم النقد النصى*

شكراً لكم جميعاً للمرور على الموضوع , و تعليقاتكم التى أسعدتنى.

أتمنى ان يكون الكتاب كافى للرد على أية تساؤلات فى النقد النصى...

هذا العلم شيق لدرجة كبيرة جداً , أنا اعشقه بالفعل و سيستمر البحث و الكتابة فيه , و العام القادم بنعمة الرب يخرج كتاب "ترجمة العهد الجديد".

إذا كان لديكم أى نقد للكتاب او شىء يبدو محتاج الى تفصيل أكثر فأرجو وضعه بالموضوع و نُناقشه معاً.

و اذا وجد أحد أية شبهات على الإنترنت او الكتب المطبوعة لم يتم الرد عليها أرجو وضعها فى هذا الموضوع و يُمكن ان نعمل مُلحق للكتاب به الرد عليها...

صلوا لأجلى


----------



## Fadie (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*الأخوة الأحباء:*

*جارى تنقيح الكتاب حالياً , حيث أن به بعض الأخطاء غير المقصودة فى ترقيمات المخطوطات و إضافة فصول أخرى للكتاب ليكون بشكل شامل و أوسع. و لحين إتمام هذا العمل , فقد قمت بحذف الكتاب لأن هناك أخطاء يجب تصحيحها و هناك فصول أخرى ستُضاف و أحدها جاهز الآن. و لكن بعض صغار النفوس أشاعوا اننى حذفت الكتاب لأن هناك ما أخجل منه به و هناك ما أخاف منه فيه و اننى بتنقيحى للكتاب سأحذف ما جاء فيه و أغيره. لهذا , فسأبقى على النُسخة المنشورة كما هى الآن , و ساعمل بكل سرعة على تصحيح الأخطاء غير المقصودة و إضافة الفصول الجديدة.*

*و لنرى , هل لديهم الشجاعة الأدبية لنشر هذه الرسالة فى مواقعههم ام لا!*


----------



## cross in ksa (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الكتاب رائع انا فى الصفحه 120 يا كبير

:d   اخوك المض


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

استاذي الحبيب فادي
وجود خطأ مطبعي في النسخة التجريبية للكتاب لا يقلل من قيمته أو يهدر الكم الهائل من المعلومات الواضحه و الصريحه به ..
ولكن ضعاف النفوس الذين صدمهم هذا الكتاب الرائع و الذي يمكن ان يقال عنه أهم و اقوى كتاب باللغه العربيه - ان لم يكن الوحيد من نوعه - جعلهم وكعادتهم يؤلفون و يكذبون و يدلسون .. و كلها تقيه !!




> *و لنرى , هل لديهم الشجاعة الأدبية لنشر هذه الرسالة فى مواقعههم ام لا!*


 
بالتأكيد لا يوجد لديهم الشجاعه ولا المصداقيه .. فما عهدنا بهم هذا .. كمثال : من ايام دارت مناقشه بيني و بين احد الادامن المدلسين المسلمين على البالتوك - معروف باسم التاعب - تلت مناظرة حول عصمة الكتاب المقدس ... وكان محور الحوار القصير هو كتابك وما اتى به من كنوز معرفيه .. وبمجرد قرائتي لسطور  من الكتاب على المايك  طالب المسلمين بالخروج وخرج هو وولى الادبار ..

اخي الحبيب و استاذي الفاضل ..
الرب القدوس يكلل عملك بالنجاح و يتحدث على لسانك و يستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس دائما ..
في انتظار النسخة الجديدة من الكتاب مزيدة بما يقطع السنتهم ..
واذكرك بما قلته لي سابقا : بعد بضعه اعوام من دراسة النقد النصي و علوم المخطوطات لن نجد متخلفا يتسائل لماذا اربعه اناجيل

اذكرني في صلواتك


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2008)

استمر بقوة يا فادي و لا يهمك كلام من لا علم له و لا عقل

التأويلات و توضيف كلامك بحسب ما يشتهون هو سهل الرد عليه و هذا ما نستطيع توضيحه بمواضيع خاصة تشرح اي محاولة غير أمينة لاستخدام الكتاب بصورة خاطئة

استمر يا بطل, استمر


----------



## amad_almalk (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا باشااااااااااااااا


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا عمل مدهش ورائع 
ليبارك الرب مجهودك 

جاري التحميل


----------

